# early bud/late bud concerns - Petite Pearl V Marquette



## Siwash (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey folks,

As I plan my backyard vineyard of about 12 to 15 vines (Zone 5a/4b border), I am deciding between these two varieties. They both appear to have good reputations, but the more I read, I think the PP might be better suited for my location. We get frosts some years as late as June 5 (sometimes even later). Typically, late May frost is not uncommon. Usually, it's not a killing frost, rather a light one. But a heavy frost can still occur as late as May 20. 

If this is what I am dealing with, would the PP be a better choice since the literature on it states that it breaks bud later then Marquette?

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2015)

That might help but you will need to consider the ripening date also. PP is later than Marquette so it may not ripen.


----------



## Siwash (Jan 24, 2015)

grapeman said:


> That might help but you will need to consider the ripening date also. PP is later than Marquette so it may not ripen.



We have a funny climate here in southern Ontario... especially when you move away from Lake Ontario (our town is 50 KM north of the north shore)

Our climate is characterized by typically late springs, but September is often hotter/dryer than June! Lots of mid-80s temps well into september.. even approaching 90 in early Sept. in some years. I don't know why this is. It may have to do with living between 3 giant Great Lakes (Huron to the North and west, Ontario to the south and Eerie to the SW). The lakes are frigid still well into the late spring... but warm gradually throughout the summer. They peak in mid to late August and stay warm well into the fall. Now we are not located right next to the lakes, but I believe the lakes do still have an influence in places in Ontario well away from the shoreline. I can recall temps on many occasion even in October in the 80s. 

It may be the same where you are in NY State...

So given that this is the pattern, I wonder if this may be a more suitable climate for a later-budding variety of grape.


----------



## Siwash (Jan 24, 2015)

I do recall reading that the North-Western coast of Lake Ontario (we're pretty much in that zone) is cooler in the spring b/c the prevailing winds from April til June are easterly... Those easterly winds pass over the frigid waters of the lake and cool the entire region well in-land.. Pretty amazing micro climate.. I've been down by the lakeshore in Toronto in late May when it was 85F inland and 60F by the lake! 

When does PP ripen on average? Late Sept?


----------



## Siwash (Jan 24, 2015)

This looks promising.... PP Plus - ripens 10 days earlier that PP.. just don't know if I can get it yet in Canada...

http://www.petitepearlplus.com/tp-2-1-17.html


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2015)

That variety hasn't been released anywhere yet so it won't be available for a couple years in all likelihood. Give the PP a try. It ripens here in October two weeks later than Marquette.


----------



## Siwash (Jan 24, 2015)

grapeman said:


> That variety hasn't been released anywhere yet so it won't be available for a couple years in all likelihood. Give the PP a try. It ripens here in October two weeks later than Marquette.



Do you like the quality? What would you compare it to?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2015)

Gregin ND might be a better one to describe the grapes and wine. We got a very small crop of it this year for the first of it.


----------



## TonyR (Feb 6, 2015)

I am in western Pa. 60 miles north of Pittsburgh, I picked my PP late Sept. And last summer was super cold. Not bad wine. MUCH BETTER than Frontenac.


----------

